# Ciao from Italy!



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi we are happy you found us!!! have fun posting...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Madam 
Are you from Italy or living there? Whats your horses name?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## madam (Oct 31, 2008)

Im not Italian, I came over more than 20 years ago (from Scotland) to work with showjumpers and ended up staying! My filly is called "Lolita Little Tangy" but here at home she's called "Madam" hence my name here on the forum. Will post a photo of her when Ive sussed out how to! M.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

ooopsss I forgot to say hello....

Hello and a very warm welcome

Hope you enjoy your stay here....hows Italy?

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Ciao!

see you on the forum!


----------

